# Winston Churchill



## Tink-G (Oct 21, 2009)

I just had to share this.

Famous words by W. Churchill, passed on to me by a friend and so very true..........

"If you are going through hell......................keep going!"

So come on girls/boys, keep going and come out the other side.
x


----------

